#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-11
<vychune> whatcha doing
<cyberanger> downloading the beta again
<vychune> why?
<cyberanger> I removed the image after I burned it, left that disc at work
<vychune> ohhhh
<vychune> bummer
<cyberanger> and with the new beta about it hit, helps to have a current image nearby
<cyberanger> for zsync or jigdo
<cyberanger> (or even a torrent really)
<vychune> true true
<cyberanger> and after that, usually the final release is only 30mb of changes, which is extremely quick to grab
<cyberanger> 5mb of jigdo data and nobody touching the archive mirrors much
<vychune> hm
<cyberanger> just usual apt-get stuff (and so many people burn a disc to reinstall, and even then, most ignore the mirrors, leave their /etc/apt/sources.list file stock, archive.ubuntu.com suffers, RIT, MIT, UTK, so many ignored mirrors)
<vychune> wait UTK has a mirrior?
<cyberanger> well, had, for sure, forget if they've kept it going right
<cyberanger> GA Tech does
<cyberanger> usually a little better from chatt.
<vychune> oh ok
<cyberanger> and the best is mirror.anl.gov in chicago, usually
<cyberanger> fatter pipe offsets the distance through more routers
<vychune> good to know
<cyberanger> it's a per connection thing, but that seems to hold for most of TN
<vychune> ok hen
<vychune> *then
<cyberanger> my connections in hotspots over most of the state, that's what I saw
<cyberanger> vychune: jigdo and zsync really do come in handy though
<cyberanger> I had maverick before most of the mirrors due to that
<cyberanger> and I bet before any US based one
<vychune> i usually dont download i order the cd when i want one
<chris4585> vychune, did you hear they retired that service?
<vychune> oh crap
<chris4585> shipit wont be around after 11.04
<vychune> well i guess ill dish out the 15 bucks next time then
<cyberanger> you can buy to ship it
<cyberanger> just the annoyingly named 'shipit' is kaput
<cyberanger> and approved locos are taking that up
<cyberanger> and I knew there was something else for the meeting, that was it
<chris4585> ah yeah
<vychune> \cool
<vychune> brb hungry
<Xpistos> what  up err body
<wrst> hey Xpistos
<Xpistos> hey how can I put an FTP share in my fstab?
<wrst> UGH Xpistos i don't know never done that before but i bet cyberanger has
<wrst> Xpistos: there appears to be a package called curlftpfs that enables you to do this
<Xpistos> i found that but I can't seem to get it correct
<Xpistos> ultimately what I want is I am getting away from dropbox and using my ftp share, but I want it to rsync when I login
<wrst> hmm Xpistos dropbox is too easy for me to get away from :)
<Xpistos> I wish they would get that sparkle share thing running
<wrst> hello again pace_t_zulu :)
<Xpistos> hey pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> never used ftp like that, plaintext
<wrst> good afternoon cyberanger
<wrst> and afternoon Kurisu_Yamato
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<wrst> how are you doing pace_t_zulu?
<pace_t_zulu> ok wrst , you?
<wrst> doing well pace_t_zulu have you tried out gnome3/shell?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst, not yet, you?
<wrst> yes pace_t_zulu i'm living it
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: how does it compare with unity in your mind?
<wrst> much better pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: any hardware issues you had to resolve before it worked?
<wrst> no pace_t_zulu i did an upgrade on arch linux from gnome 2.32
<wrst> had a small issue where a gnome 2 config was messing with gnome 3 but a quick google fixed that
<pace_t_zulu> that'll probably get fixed by a point update
<wrst> yes but pace_t_zulu unity is ok but gnome shell i think is better i like their ideas and really sets them apart from mac interface or windows
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i'm underwhelmed by unity
<pace_t_zulu> there are good ideas there, but it is not yet an improvement on gnome 2.x
<wrst> yes if i continue using ubuntu when 11.04 comes out i will probably use gnome 3 from the ppa
<wrst> no pace_t_zulu its not
<wrst> i thought unity was pretty good until i used gnome shell
<wrst> not to say unity can't be that good
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: how is gnome shell's performance compared to unity
<pace_t_zulu> more or less responsive?
<wrst> more responsive i think, but i am running it on arch and arch by nature is a lean distro but i have it up to the same functionality of an ubuntu install so won't be a lot of difference
<wrst> but clutter, while not as fancy, just feels quicker than compiz
<cyberanger> afternoon wrst
<wrst> hello cyberanger how you doing?
<cyberanger> pretty good, drawing up some carputer blueprints
<wrst> ahh a carputer... interesting
<cyberanger> I think I've gone overboard already
<cyberanger> to some extent
<wrst> cyberanger: that much does not surprise me ;)
<cyberanger> just sounds like me huh
<wrst> slightly ;)
<cyberanger> esp. since I don't have a car
<cyberanger> but I figured that my cell does most of what I'd need in a carputer, outside of ham radio
<cyberanger> I focused it on red cross and ARES work
<wrst> cyberanger: i have found with my phone i can do about anything thats needed for mobility's sake
<wrst> hello nameless
<cyberanger> hello nameless
<pace_t_zulu> so you guys greet this 'nameless' guy and not me?
<pace_t_zulu> ;P
<cyberanger> wrst: true, that's why I focused on goals where the phone was at aloss
<wrst> ha pace_t_zulu your not a visitor :)
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: we greeted you a few times, your join&quit rate made me wonder if you were afk on a bad link
<wrst> but pace_t_zulu i think unity has promise but after seeing gnome shell i think unity may be stuck in the past just a little bit
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger... dealing with connectivity
<pace_t_zulu> 'nameless' is me ... for diagnostic purposes
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: understand that, done that myself
<wrst> well hello there nameless ;)
<nameless> hi
<cyberanger> 20k iden celluar connection was the last time, kinda poinless what I tried doing
<cyberanger> over itthough
<cyberanger> wrst: there are limits with the cell phone, but it's almost entirely an issue of interfacing to my radios
<wrst> ok :)
<cyberanger> I listened to a hockey game being held in Windsor, ON, nearest station was AM in Erie, PA and I was 500+ miles further away, getting high quality sterio as I walked home, only to hear them lose
<cyberanger> that's the power of android
<cyberanger> (I hate this but it was more of a winner than my hockey team)
<cyberanger> but the flaw is it's dependance on celluar networks
<wrst> well if they had been on a clear channel AM and it was night you might could have gotten it over the air? :)
<cyberanger> I had GPS tracker on me, trying to map the area, and it's a lot of dead bits
<cyberanger> not huge in area, exactly, but enough to trip tcp up, so the XM app over the XM tuner, I'd grab thetuner
<cyberanger> pittsburgh drowns it out (I've tried ;-))
<cyberanger> I've gotten Chicago and Pittsburgh and Buffalo
<cyberanger> and never while mobile
<wrst> the braves used to be on 750 out of atlanta but much closer i could pick it up like it was next door
<cyberanger> the gps tracker I used was APRSDroid, here's the kicker, that same area, a proper APRS setup transmitting and reciving on 144.390MHz (as a ham I can) it would have beaten the cell network
<cyberanger> yeah, too close for the sport of it though (only chattanooga in the way, and chattanooga's AM isn't really there as it is)
<cyberanger> I'd maybe do it to say I did, but it's just to close to me
<cyberanger> (keep in mind, downtown Dalton GA is closer than downtown chattanooga to me, the airport is barely as close as the state line)
<cyberanger> it'd be nice for the experience anyhow, but celluar and radio is two different beasts
<cyberanger> (cb and ham radio that is)
<cyberanger> and that's why I decided to do this
<pace_t_zulu> scrollbars are now black in natty.... weird
<cyberanger> oh and it'll run ubuntu (of course ;-))
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: wow, that is indeed weird
<cyberanger> kinda cool to theme, but as stock, hrm
<cyberanger> I'll have to take pictures of this
<cyberanger> wrst: what apps do you use on your droid
<cyberanger> and have you rooted it and changed firmware?
<wrst> haven't rooted cyberanger, main apps are quasseldroid, irssiconnectbot along with dolphin browser
<wrst> so cyberanger i don't use much stuff thats way out there
<Xpistos> cyberanger: can you tell me how to add an FTP share in my fstab?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: perhaps, but it'd be easier to tell you I've never done that (preferring sftp, over plain ftp)
<cyberanger> lemme find out on it
<Xpistos> well I want to rsync the share
<cyberanger> wrst: no audio even (pandora, streamfurious, or built in)
<cyberanger> Xpistos: ssh not an option?
<Xpistos> Hmm, it is a godaddy account but I haven't tried?
<Xpistos> let me see
<cyberanger> you might need to enable first
<wrst> cyberanger: i do use a couple of apps to listen to a radio station here and there but for the most part i'm at home or work with a computer or on the road with satellite radio
<cyberanger> but I believe they do
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, satellite radio has a few limitations (namely the lack of a truely portable radio, the ones I've really seen that I could get need an external antenna, great for home or car, not for bus or boots)
<cyberanger> Xpistos: shared?
<wrst> no certainly not
<Xpistos> let me check it says yes
<Xpistos> help.godaddy.com/article/4942
<Xpistos> http://help.godaddy.com/article/4942
<cyberanger> Xpistos: are you just wanting this for backups
<cyberanger> weekly backups
<Xpistos> no, i have an ftp site that I am using and need to move files back and forth
<Xpistos> that isn't a bad idea either though. If I can automate my backups I will be giddy
<cyberanger> godaddy is the ftp site, or the other end?
<Xpistos> that is the FTP site
<Xpistos> I have a dedicate hosting account with them
<cyberanger> and ssh/sftp too
<cyberanger> and it's dedicated, not shared then?
<Xpistos> yes
<Xpistos> sorry
<Xpistos> I have a dedicated IP
<Xpistos> force of habit
<cyberanger> and the idea is just rsync
<cyberanger> not a NAS type deal
<cyberanger> either way, this appears doable
<Xpistos> If I can boot my system and it will automagically run the rsync without me, I call it a win!
<Xpistos> sort of a dropbox type setup
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu_ your going to give me a seizure
<cyberanger> rsync can go over ssh, but godaddy inhibits that, but there is another way to get the same result, with sshfs
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get install rsync sshfs
<Xpistos> Well according to this it will take 24-72 hours to get the SSH active.
<cyberanger> Xpistos: then sshfs does the mounting, followed by rsync running, and unmount sshfs
<Xpistos> that is cool
<Xpistos> I will get with you later about getting the fstab stuff done once the ssh is good to go
<cyberanger> ah, I see, I hate that about them, kinda slow for something automated and simplistic
<cyberanger> Xpistos: you could setup some of the client side now
<Xpistos> hit me with it dude
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get install sshfs rsync
<Xpistos> both newest version
<cyberanger> then we need to generate a seperate ssh key (for the script) with no passphrase on it (or you'll be propted every time, not necessarlly a bad thing)
<cyberanger> ssh-keygen -b 4096
<cyberanger> when it askes where you want it saved, .ssh/id_godaddy
<cyberanger> is a good choice
<Xpistos> generating now
<cyberanger> from here, things get a little more dependant on the server end too, so we'll leave off here
<pace_t_zulu> sorry guys about all the connect/disconnect noise
 * cyberanger accepts pace_t_zulu's apology, hands pace_t_zulu a peice of fiber optic cable to help
<pace_t_zulu> apparently opendns doesn't resolve freenode.net
<pace_t_zulu> but chat.us.freenode.net works
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: resolving here, to 140.211.167.100
<cyberanger> but that's their webserver, not their irc server
<cyberanger> same as www.freenode.net
<pace_t_zulu> sorry... irc.freenode.net
<pace_t_zulu> opendns doesn't resolve it
<cyberanger> here it is, CNAME chat.freenode.net
<cyberanger> which lists all servers
<cyberanger> are you on your home network?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: no
<chris4585> I think there was a cat living in my keyboard
<chris4585> I was a little shocked, I cleaned it out with a needle
<wrst> ha ha chris4585
<chris4585> I really hope they fix gnome shell to where it wont remove unity sometime soon
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-12
<wrst> chris4585: well since unity is based on gnome 3 and unity on gnome 2 is that the reason?
<chris4585> wrst, that might be it...
<wrst> i suspect its not an intentional snub
<chris4585> I kind of wish we were using gnome 3.x but I bet that wont be too long
<wrst> chris4585: i'm loving gnome 3
<chris4585> well thats good I kind of thought you would
<chris4585> like I said before I can't wait to try it
<wrst> its great, they i think may not have hit a home run bue certainly an RBI double and for it to be so many major changes what else could you ask for
<chris4585> yeah
<wrst> and it will improve from here
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weather :-/
<cyberanger> whoops, bad botscript, worse coder
<cyberanger> sorry, didn't mean to CTCP the entire channel (well, this channel that is)
<brandonnxd> hey chat room!
<Xpistos> Hey dudes
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> howdy Xpistos
<Xpistos> here is an interesting perdicatment
<Xpistos> I have a joomla install on a box here at work
<Xpistos> if I go http://IP
<Xpistos> I get nothing
<Xpistos> if I go http://IP/cityofbaxter.com it shows me the site
<Xpistos> is there away to fix this, or can I add an alias on the box somewhere to point to the correct location?
<chibihogoshino> type a normal ip address in
<chibihogoshino> oh .. i forgot the :-P
<brandonnxd> whatsup folks
<brandonnxd> weeegggGG
<brandonnxd> well hey im setting up my DNS Server, and i can't figure out how to register my nameservers, and id also like for someone to help tell me if i have done ever thing  right, am trying to get my website on the web
<brandonnxd> nay help?
<brandonnxd> any**
<Xpistos> anyone know where I can change the default webpage in apache?
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: what do you mean change the default page?
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: location on your file system? or the contents of the page?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ping
<brandonnxd> */nick heckifiknow*
<heckifiknow> really?
<Xpistos> lol you tried. That is the important thin
<Xpistos> g
<heckifiknow> haha i did it
<heckifiknow> but not really sure what i did
<heckifiknow> oh
<heckifiknow> hrmm. im gonna give it some though
<heckifiknow> t
<heckifiknow> ill figure it out, coz i may end up having the same problem
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: sorry, unusual day
<heckifiknow> what port does my website need to be on to be viewed on the web?
<pace_t_zulu> heckifiknow: 80
<pace_t_zulu> heckifiknow: 80 for http .... 443 for https
<heckifiknow> hrmm, well what about my firewall not letting computers through?
<heckifiknow> said something about port 73
<pace_t_zulu> heckifiknow: so you're using windows server 2008?
<heckifiknow> yea
<pace_t_zulu> heckifiknow: you have the machine physically near you... or is it hosted somewhere else
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<heckifiknow> i have two roles, web server,(IIS7) and DNS Server,
<heckifiknow> im on it right now
<heckifiknow> and my godaddy account domain is set to point to my ip address
<heckifiknow> i tryed setting up nameservers but i didn't do something exactly right
<pace_t_zulu> i wouldn't worry about DNS until you can get the web server working with an ip address
<pace_t_zulu> heckifiknow: i'm going to pm you again to get more details that you might not want logged in here
<heckifiknow> otay, thats kinda what i was thinking,
<heckifiknow> k
<heckifiknow> wow
<heckifiknow> sure is quit in here
<heckifiknow> hey i think i got it figured out
<heckifiknow> can ne one tell me if this link works?
<heckifiknow> This site has multiple bindings
<heckifiknow> http://www.thatsa2cheapcarpetcleaning.com
<brandonnxd> ok can someone help me get my ip address set so that remote computers can view my webpage
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd: you need to forward port 80 to the machine that the webserver is running on
<brandonnxd> ok, im trying to open up the wizard now for my netgear modem
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd: what brand & model modem and routers do you have?
<brandonnxd> hey!
<brandonnxd> i need to know something
<wrst> hello everyone
<brandonnxd> hey
<brandonnxd> wrst
<wrst> helo brandonnxd
<brandonnxd> can help me with port fowarding?
<wrst> brandonnxd: really just depends on the router you are using, should be simple enough and some routers have an option to enable DMZ
<brandonnxd> ok i have service name i chose http
<brandonnxd> for setting up my website
<brandonnxd> and server ip address
<brandonnxd> is that my private ip address or public ip address
<brandonnxd> 192.  or  75.
<wrst> brandonnxd: you need to set your router to forward port 80 to the internal IP address of your webserver
<brandonnxd> so thats whatever ip address i choose?
<brandonnxd> or my private ip address
<brandonnxd> or my DNS server address.
<wrst> no what is the IP adddress of your server, the local IP address
<brandonnxd> k
<brandonnxd> sorry im just overwhelming my self, but i think im almost donw
<wrst> brandonnxd: for instance if yoru IP is 192.168.1.100 you will forward port 80 to that
<brandonnxd1> ok :D
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: does he know enough to do what he's doing? i thought that was a pretty simple process?
<wrst> brandonnxd1: give me the model number of the router and let me check and see what i can find out might be able to help you out a little more?
<brandonnxd1> i think im done
<brandonnxd1> i set up three
<brandonnxd1> ports
<brandonnxd1> one for smtp one for http and one for dns
<wrst> ok well if you don't get it brandonnxd1 let me know if i don't know I know people that know :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i suggested getting a hosting provider
<cyberanger> brandonnxd1: you need to really check that your static
<cyberanger> or things will break down
<wrst> yeah pace_t_zulu i would agree that hosting is cheap
<brandonnxd1> ok so with those threee ports
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: he's not there yet
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: he still needs to setup port forwarding
<brandonnxd1> i should be able to send emails with php and with set up nameservers right
<brandonnxd1> and also let people see my page
<brandonnxd1> k
<pace_t_zulu> you can send emails with php without any of this setup
<brandonnxd1> so now i need to change my ip address and fix the port fowarding to match right?
<brandonnxd1> my comp said that smtp isn't set up on my comp
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: you need to configure your network to forward port 80 traffic to the ip address of the web server
<brandonnxd1> ok, but i gotta chang my ip address so u guys can see my webpage right?
<brandonnxd1> i can't get the ip address, subnet mask, and default gateway to match up,
<brandonnxd1> im looking that up now
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: when it is correctly configured you should see your webpage at http://75.64.5.237/
<pace_t_zulu> which i do see now
<pace_t_zulu> good job brandonnxd1
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: it is working now...
<wrst> brandonnxd1: i got it also
<brandonnxd1> it is! :D
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: you should set thatsa2cheapcarpetcleaning.com to point to 75.64.5.237 rather than 192.168.1.2
<brandonnxd1> ok :D
<brandonnxd1> thanks u guys
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: if you do that then you should be able to browse to http://thatsa2cheapcarpetcleaning.com and get the same page as http://75.64.5.237
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: but pay attention to what cyberanger said about your ip address
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: if your ip address is not static - it could change at anytime and then thatsa2cheapcarpetcleaning.com will point to someone else's cable modem
<wrst> yeah brandonnxd1 pace_t_zulu has suggested the best, and probably cheapest solution to get a commercial web host
<brandonnxd1> its static
<brandonnxd1> and
<brandonnxd1> now my other computer isn't online
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: fyi your website loads very slowly where i am ... getting a hosting provider would help with that too
<cyberanger> brandonnxd1: it looks like your 75. address is not
<brandonnxd1> it isn't
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: fyi comcast cable bandwidth is asymetric... meaning you cannot upload as fast as you can download... which is what a web server does
<brandonnxd1> i set it in my cable modem box to be static
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: it is not that simple
<brandonnxd1> ok, am learning alot
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: usually you have to contact comcast about that
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: and it is likely to be more expensive
<wrst> and it will cost you extra probably have to go to a bus. class or something
<brandonnxd1> ok so when i set my port forwards i set my ip to be static instead of dynamic
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: i was in you shoes before.... hosting provider is going to be the path of least resistance
<brandonnxd1> well, this is my website, i think i may just have someone put up a copy while i work with this one?
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: i wouldn't recommend serving public websites from your home
<wrst> brandonnxd1: you open yourself up for attacks
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: yea... you should setup a test server at home... use that for testing
<brandonnxd1> so now my websites up, im on server 2008
<brandonnxd1> does that not make me very secure if i keep the updates?
<wrst> brandonnxd1: you have a common port opened up
<brandonnxd1> hrmm, can i use a different port
<brandonnxd1> grr
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: no
<brandonnxd1> how do i connect a computer wirelessly to the modem i just configured?
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: not unless you want your address to be http://thatsa2cheapcarpetcleaning.com:8080
<brandonnxd1> can i use bindings to change that
<brandonnxd1> and hide the 8080
<brandonnxd1> and then would that help my security
<pace_t_zulu> if you want to hide it you have to have port 80 open somewhere
<brandonnxd1> ok well for now
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: hosting provider is *HIGHLY* recommended at this point
<brandonnxd1> how do i connect my laptop to my modem
<brandonnxd1> ill start my computer over in a minute
<brandonnxd1> but my laptop lost connection when i configured my modem
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: you may have changed the WiFi SSID or security parameters
<brandonnxd1> hrmm
<brandonnxd1> its connected
<wrst> or brandonnxd1 you probably restarted your modem after opening up the ports
<brandonnxd1> just not to the internet
<wrst> and that caused a connection loss
<wrst> is your laptop windows also?
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: i can see that you have ports 53 and 80 open
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: anyone in the world can see that
<brandonnxd1> yea
<brandonnxd1> and hrmm
<brandonnxd1> how about now
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: still open
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: what did you try to do to close them?
<brandonnxd1> im trying to think.... i can bind my webpage to a different port
<brandonnxd1> and then close port 80
<brandonnxd1> im confused
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd1: if you want a clean URL (without a port number in it) port 80 must be open
<pace_t_zulu> wrst, cyberanger right?
<brandonnxd1> oh
<brandonnxd1> gotcha
<pace_t_zulu> port 80 = http://
<pace_t_zulu> port 443 = https://
<wrst> yes pace_t_zulu
<wrst> AFAIK
<wrst> brandonnxd1: trust me if you want people to see this webpage you will want a commercial host, doing it your way is great for testing i do that a lot actaully but for more than that consumer grade connections just don't work well for hosting a website the upload speeds aren't fast enough for one not to mention the security concerns
<brandonnxd> k
<brandonnxd> i think i have them all closed no
<brandonnxd> now
<brandonnxd> hey
<wrst> i know port 80 is closed i can't access the page anymore
<brandonnxd> k
<brandonnxd> so i guess ill just leave it like that
<brandonnxd> :/
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd: make sure windows update is always installing security fixes
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: in short, yes
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: "in short" is what i was going for
<cyberanger> (sorry, county roads & cell signal, not an ideal mix)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i'm sure there is a convoluted way to do it... but that's not appropriate at this level
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: no worries
<brandonnxd> i still can't get my laptop to connect to the internet
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: and honestly, for moneys worth, a host on port 80 is best
<brandonnxd> nrmd
<brandonnxd> i fixed that.
<brandonnxd> i accidently picked use this DNS server, and the other laptop wasn't set to that :/
<brandonnxd> i guess, neway i fixed that and laptop works again
<brandonnxd> succcksksksks
<brandonnxd> i wanna host my own website
<brandonnxd> and name server, coz im about to buy a new computer for personal use and only use this one for server
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd: sounds like a perfect setup to experiment with
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd: if you want to start hosting for other people... you'll want a hosting provider
<brandonnxd> hrmmm, can i do that myself?
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd: but what you a doing is definitely worth while - a good learning experience
<wrst> agreed brandonnxd you will learn a bunch from what you are doing
<brandonnxd>  yep and i gotta lot of awesome software
<brandonnxd> im trying to learn how to use
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd: what awesome software?
<brandonnxd> idk, :P i got urmm mysql server 2008
<brandonnxd> visual studio professional 2010
<wrst> ha ha brandonnxd you are in a linux channel so you may not get many pats on the back :P
<brandonnxd> urmm  www.dreamspark.com/
<brandonnxd> haha and i know
<brandonnxd> :P
<brandonnxd> i like linux, coz everything is free, but microsoft gave me all that stuff free, so yea
<wrst> brandonnxd: in all honesty i think you will want to expirement with hosting on a linux server
<brandonnxd> i get some and i lose some
<brandonnxd> , is ubuntu a good enviroment?
<brandonnxd> to do that on
<brandonnxd> or is that an OS and not server?
<wrst> brandonnxd: ubuntu server is a great server op i think especially to get your start on
<brandonnxd> thats what i got, but don't know how to do all the stuff i just did from there
<brandonnxd> is it more secure, like whats the pros and cons vs the way i do  it now?
<brandonnxd> .
<wrst> brandonnxd: ubuntu is botha  server os and a desktop os its in two different "editions"
<brandonnxd> ohh
<brandonnxd> so whats the link for the server os?
<wrst> brandonnxd: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/server/overview
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd: microsoft gives you all that stuff for free because you are a student... you learn on their software for free... after you graduate, when you want to make money, you are dependent on their software - because that's what you learned on
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd: see why it suits microsoft to give you their software free?
<wrst> almost like cigarette companies giving out free samples pace_t_zulu?
<pace_t_zulu> i guess brandonnxd doesn't see the point
<brandonnxd> yea, i get that, and i like their software sometimes coz it shows me how i should do everything by looking where it saves stuff
<brandonnxd> it tries to hide everything though
<brandonnxd> so urmm about that server im downloading,, is it easy to set up my site on it?
<wrst> brandonnxd: you will learn how to really do things with ubuntu server there is no gui on it
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd: but you can have a desktop on ubuntu-server if you are more comfortable that way
<pace_t_zulu> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<brandonnxd> i dont' mind the terminal
<brandonnxd> i just need to know more commands for doing the task that ill have to do
<pace_t_zulu> brandonnxd: if you don't mind the terminal.... you definitely should be working with Linux rather than Windows
<brandonnxd> k so now i gotta get some php script to working on my website
<brandonnxd> and then its off to javascript
<brandonnxd> ne body wanna help me :P
<brandonnxd> nevermind, im gonna put that off for a minute.
<brandonnxd> i gotta go to the store.
<pace_t_zulu> wow... dealing with malloc issues in Xcode all day
<brandonnxd> WEEEGGGGggg
<brandonnxd> am back
<brandonnxd> ok.... since u put it like that
<brandonnxd> wasaahhahsajfkdsjijweof
<brandonnxd> and pickles
<brandonnxd> ...plEase
<brandonnxd> <?php
<brandonnxd> <?php name = _POST['name'];
<brandonnxd> ?>
<brandonnxd> hehehahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawoooo
<brandonnxd> Acunamitada
<brandonnxd> whata wonderful phrase
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-13
<brandonn> heey how do i download it from a virtual disk?
<brandonn> urmm ubuntu 10.04 server
<brandonn> nebody know?
<brandonn> pace_t_zulu
<brandonn> i couldn't get ubuntu server installed from the disk
<brandonn> do i do it from the ubuntu boot menu, which i have already from ubuntu desktop?
<brandonn> pace_t_zulu: u there?
<pace_t_zulu> looks like i missed brandonn
<pace_t_zulu> sup chris4585
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, not a lot just playing some fallout, yourself?
<pace_t_zulu> just got home a little while ago
<pace_t_zulu> arrived to 8GB of ram to install in my new laptop
<pace_t_zulu> pretty excited bout that
<chris4585> oh nice
<chris4585lappy> I have 4gbs in both my desktop and laptop whoo
<linuxman410> anyone here
<vychune> oweno/
<vychune> i mean o/
<vychune> i just got here myself
<linuxman410> vychune i keep trying to update and it says it cannot because it requires installation of untrusted packages what is wrong
<vychune> what disto?
<linuxman410> ubuntu 10.10
<vychune> i forgot wha they are called but they are unsigned
<vychune> apt line i think
<vychune> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/10/fix-requires-installation-untrusted-packages-error-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<vychune> use that to fix it
<vychune> hey
<linuxman410> vychune there are no keys when i do that
<vychune> try updating agian
<linuxman410> i am updating from commandline
<vychune> no gui period?
<linuxman410> in a terminal
<vychune> oh no
<vychune> try agian in update man
<cyberanger> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> cyberanger hey what u up too
<cyberanger> a bit, honestly
<cyberanger> frustrating night
<cyberanger> linuxman410: sudo apt-get update
<cyberanger> might be the issue
<cyberanger> outdated info
<vychune> when you updated from terminal it should have fixed the problem or shown you the bad keys. cyberanger: so im not here right?
<cyberanger> when you update, it doesn't show bad keys on his issue
<cyberanger> as the keys aren't bad, the sig is
<vychune> oh
<cyberanger> in that error
<cyberanger> or so I presume
<vychune> so it would have the NO PUB KEY thingys
<vychune> *wouldnt
<cyberanger> as for you not here, that's news, I thought your always here ;-)
<vychune> lol
<linuxman410> it update through commandline and worked
<cyberanger> vychune: right, signature failure, not key failure
<vychune> good now try update man
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<linuxman410> cyberanger i got me a new ham radio and have to go take test to get my tech license to operate it
<cyberanger> linuxman410: cool
<cyberanger> just pass the test before you hit the tx key ;-)
<linuxman410> can still listen without license
<cyberanger> yes, indeed
<cyberanger> hence why I only said tx key, not power button, Rx is fine
<vychune> oh ok that works too lol
<linuxman410> no i will not hit the talk key without a lincense
<cyberanger> I monitor around here, and a repeater or two will cover enough for both of us
<cyberanger> so let me know when that day happens ;-)
<linuxman410> will do cyberanger i actually have 2 i bought a good used one before i bought my new one got the used one for 35 dollars
<cyberanger> sweet
<linuxman410> i am maxing out my computer now 2 chatrooms email open and fixing to open ebay
<Xpistos> Hey
<wrst> hey Xpistos
<pace_t_zulu> sup Xpistos wrst
<Xpistos> just chilling working on updating my website
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: did you resolve the problem you had yesterday? i heard about it after you were gone
<Xpistos> Uh no I didn't actually
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: doing well, did you get all of our young windows server tycoon taken care of last night?
<Xpistos> but it was a CentOS box
<Xpistos> LOL
<Xpistos> He was a nice guy
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: we helped him as much as we could...
<wrst> ha ha pace_t_zulu i know its hard to help some folks nice kid but i fear he is in over his knowledge level right now
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i didn't realize he had ubuntu-desktop installed... we could have had him just apt-get install apache2
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: he's doing the right things though... i don't doubt that he'll switch to linux if he keeps it up
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: he was determined... i'll definitely credit him with that
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: what was the CentOS box problem?
<wrst> yeah and he's willing to learn and that's a huge thing
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: I have a website I need hosted here at work. It is an old Joomla install that we are only posting and doing nothing with until the new site is built
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: I have it working and ready at mail.lgclicense.com/cityofbaxter.com
<Xpistos> or http://mail.lgclicense.com/cityofbaxter.com
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: I need to get apache to use the localhost/cityofbaxter as localhost
<Xpistos> I tried to change the DocumentRoot and Directory in httpd/httpd.conf but it doesn't work
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: did you restart apache after the changes?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: the GUI theme in natty is better ... at least the 2d version
<wrst> i haven't played witht he 2d pace_t_zulu, been completely in unity 3d but it isn't bad i don't think but compared to gnome 3 its just, well lacking
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: I am chomping at the bit to get the new rc cause I need to get off this Ultimate edition
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: 3d unity causes a kernel panic on my machine right now... sticking to 2d until a new version of virtualbox (which i don't doubt will be available around 11.04 release day)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: it'd be nice if they ported the ambience theme to gnome 3
<pace_t_zulu> and kde for that matter
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: i'm not so sure 11.04 is going to be as good as 10.04 and 10.10
<wrst> that is one thing that gnome 3 is lacking is themes ability to customize etc but it will come with time
<pace_t_zulu> i'd stick to 10.04 if stability is the aim ... 10.10 if freshness is the aim
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i think on most machines that i need to work i'm sticking with 10.04  on things like my mom's machine etc
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: that'll make it into one of the next releases
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: You think I should just reinstall 10.04?
<Xpistos> or is 10.10 good
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea, 10.04 is solid... i must admit i'm a fan of the updated theme in 10.10 though... it looks sooo much better
<wrst> yes it does pace_t_zulu much !
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i can't hide how much aesthetics appeal to me
<Xpistos> I usually reinstall every 6 months but I haven't don it since Last april so I am due
<wrst> Xpistos: i think 10.10 is good, 11.04 beta i have had little trouble out of but with gnome 3 i haven't used much of it lately either
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: you are a Mac user ;)
<Xpistos> brb
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: did you develop that "reinstall every 6 months" habit with windows?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i can't deny it
<wrst> ha ha pace_t_zulu i like my wife's macbook but must admit most of the things i do i prefer doing them in linux
<wrst> so i guess if i had the mac hardware i would spend most of my time using a linux distro anyway
<pace_t_zulu> wrst what things do you prefer in linux?
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: no linux. It forces me to keep things clean cause I hose it up playing with it all the time
<wrst> mainly gnome pace_t_zulu, its just easier, and hardware, especially printing is easier
<wrst> as strange as that is since both use cups :)
<wrst> network printing on my wife's macbook is a pain
<wrst> for one printer i've had to compile drivers
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ouch
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: sorry to hear that about the printers
<wrst> yeah its an hp p1006 odd printer but supported over usb but when i have it to my ubuntu server using ipp it absolutely will not work, and still doesn't i tried using the foomatic drivers but failed there some how, but the over all process is easier for me in linux, BUT its what i am used to using :) and that makes a HUGE difference
<wrst> but i would certainly go mac over windows anyday of the week no contest
<wrst> but linux gives me all i need at much lower price point
<Xpistos> I am just happy I got my Epson Artisan 810 to print and scan
<Xpistos> When I figure out the print to CD feature I will be good
<Xpistos> back
<Mighty_Penguin> I will have cable internet tomorrow if everything goes correctly
<wrst> congrats Mighty_Penguin!!!!
<wrst> unlimited downloads for you!
<Mighty_Penguin> yes!
<wrst> cool that will make you an even mightier penguin, Mighty_Penguin ;)
<Mighty_Penguin> har har
 * Mighty_Penguin does a waddle dance
<Xpistos> LOL. We waddled.
<orias> lol
<vychune> hey anyone here?
<wrst> nope noone to be found vychune ;)
<vychune> haha little help?
<vychune> http://pastebin.com/BZU4GR8i
<wrst> hmm vychune you could attempt to force install but don't know if that is a good idea or not
<vychune> when i apt get update i get this
<vychune> E: Type 'in' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/unity-2d-team-unity-2d-daily-lucid.list
<wrst> vychune: how did you add that  ppa?
<vychune> CLI
<wrst> using add-apt-repository ppa:....
<vychune> yes
<pace_t_zulu> should have got the key with it
<pace_t_zulu> what version? before 10.04?
<vychune> no
<vychune> heres the key
<vychune> http://pastebin.com/9N9q4Xem
<vychune> woohoo
<vychune> where is the soucres list
<wrst> /etc/apt/sources.list
<vychune> ty
<vychune> unity2d is not available for my computer
<vychune>  /o\
<vychune> chibihogoshino sup
<Xpistos> Is it possible to manually edit an rss feed?
<Xpistos> or better yet manually ADD to an RSS feed?
<Xpistos> well lets save that for tomorrow.
<Xpistos> l8s~
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-14
<vychune> hey
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<vychune> how ya doing cyber
<cyberanger> not too bad
<vychune> good
<chibihogoshino> looking for work sucks
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: you can say that again
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: no really, say it again
<chibihogoshino> looking for work sucks
<chibihogoshino> lol
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: looking for something better myself, more stable hours
<chibihogoshino> ah..
<chibihogoshino> i still have nothing so anything would be good..
<cyberanger> well, this stuff now is a tiny bit better than freelance
<chibihogoshino> cool..
<chibihogoshino> what is it
<cyberanger> and not much different in hours or pay (when it's here, it's grand, dries up it's a drought)
<cyberanger> Repair work, mostly some servers
<cyberanger> another shop to work with
<cyberanger> so some IT, but it's just a small few hours
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> it work can be fun if its not repetitive
<cyberanger> yeah, more to say I'm doing something than anything really
<cyberanger> oh, I enjoy that, just a matter of it happening
<Xpistos> what up
 * cyberanger looks up, sees tax dollas glued to a celing
<cyberanger> you'd think the DMV could have done a little better than coloured superglue
<cyberanger> unfortunately not much of a joke
<wrst> morning cyberanger dmv troubles? or is that a dumb question? :)
<cyberanger> wrst: there is no such thing as a dumb question
<cyberanger> long wait (took a friend for his license) is all
<cyberanger> I can be done in under 5 minutes myself, just a change of address
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger well it hink everyone has trouble at the dmv its just assumed :)
<cyberanger> automated system and volia, new plastic
<cyberanger> it seems limited to carry permits, new permits, driver tests
<cyberanger> things needing a slow process
<cyberanger> well, a hands on process
<cyberanger> this is one system I would not privitize though
<cyberanger> now I understand the flaws and loopholes, fees and time
<wrst> are you using the online stuff?
<cyberanger> mostly
<cyberanger> self serv part is a kisok to it
<cyberanger> just a new snapshot
<cyberanger> and as I said, under 5 min.
<wrst> ahh ok yes i used that when i had to have a new pic that was quick and painless
<wrst> i usually renew online
<cyberanger> I couldn't, corrupt passcode
<cyberanger> from the renewal letter
<wrst> that bites
<cyberanger> and besides, might as well, TSA makes it a headache
<cyberanger> next time won't be a big deal, passport will be kept up for than
<cyberanger> dl will go stale
<cyberanger> photo wise that is
<cyberanger> seems I show my ID more for the lottery than driving (and I've bought 5 tickets in my life)
<cyberanger> (2 at the same time)
<Xpistos> anybody any good at editing xml?
<orias> start with <asdfsad> end with </asdfdsa>
<orias> :p
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger, meeting tonight?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: cyberanger said he was at the last one :P
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: yes
<cyberanger> we cannot shove this one off time issues
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: due to the natty release and netritious's resigination, I cannot afford to wait
<cyberanger> well, it wouldn't be fair to the loco to wait, if we can
<cyberanger> idk why turnout was low last week, wrst and myself
<cyberanger> and I couldn't expect to be here that time (wound up being right)
<cyberanger> I hope that's ok for more people this time
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: you familiar with any electrical components that operate at 260Hz? just off the top of your head?
<cyberanger> off the top of my head, no, nothing stands out
<pace_t_zulu> my understanding is that it's a soprano C ....
<pace_t_zulu> but that doesn't help with this case.... looking for a source of electrical noise
<cyberanger> some college stations used eletrical wire for campus AM radio
<cyberanger> broadband over power line
<cyberanger> something jumping across from phone or cable wire
<cyberanger> annoying deal with interference, seems 9 times out of 10, usually where it is gets answered a little quicker
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: does your utility use power line communications internally
<chris4585> I have cable now!
<cyberanger> w00t
<cyberanger> w007
<wrst> awesome chris4585!
<chris4585> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1252272232.png
<wrst> nice chris4585
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: +10
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: why didn't you do the test against the nashville server?
<pace_t_zulu> the nashville speedtest server is hosted by comcast
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, I'm in FL
<wrst> chris4585, pace_t_zulu, my speed at work :\ http://www.speedtest.net/result/1252283953.png
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: oh... that explains that
<chris4585> wrst, its better than nothing
<wrst> ha according to speedtest, not by much ;)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: sorry to hear that...
<wrst> chris4585: only about 10% better tahn nothing :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: my connection at work http://www.speedtest.net/result/1252285346.png
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, I wish I had that
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: holy, stinkin' piles of smokin crap????? how in the world
<wrst> :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i know, right?
<cyberanger> chris4585: so your going to bittorrent every distro now ;-)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: if i had that i would have to redo my entire network so i could get the full speed via wireless :)
<cyberanger> (actually, why stop there)
<chris4585> of course!
<pace_t_zulu> wrst ... i prefer to stay plugged in at work
<wrst> i bet pace_t_zulu!
<chris4585> whoo http://i.imgur.com/qHp04.jpg
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: nice hustle...
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: i didn't realize beta 2 is out...
<wrst> chris4585, pace_t_zulu my home connection: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1252548201.png
<wrst> chris4585:  i didn't realize beta 2 was out either
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i'll get y'all my home connection tonight
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: at least i get a D- at home :\
<pace_t_zulu> wrst my connection at home is pretty sick too
<wrst> ha ha pace_t_zulu jealousy is setting in for me
<chris4585> as much as I want to recover that encrypted data.. I think I'm going to say screw it and then update to beta 2
<chris4585> wrst, that isn't too bad at least your download is decently fast
<chris4585> I would praise hughesnet when it was 3mbps
<chris4585> so yeah that last speedtest was on wireless, this is wired http://www.speedtest.net/result/1252535774.png
<pace_t_zulu> i'll be back in a bit guys
<chris4585> cya pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: that's more like it ;)... i'll post a link to my home speedtest in a bit
<wrst> i'm jealous of you too chris4585 :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-15
<chris4585> wrst, lol sorry just so excited :o
<wrst> ha ha i would be too chris4585 no need to apologize!
<pace_t_zulu> wrst, chris4585 this is from home: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1252602724.png
<chris4585> nice
<pace_t_zulu> ^ but that was during a time machine backup over the local network....
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: kind of have an unfair advantage having the test server so close
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: 11 ms is absurdly low
<pace_t_zulu> ping that is
<pace_t_zulu> this is off a comcast server in ATL http://www.speedtest.net/result/1252606770.png
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: your upload is kicking my download's butt :P
<chris4585> that is pretty insane
<wrst> chris4585, pace_t_zulu have any suggestions on webhost?
<chris4585> I used bluehost and they were pretty good
<wrst> i'm looking at them they look pretty good
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ping
<pace_t_zulu> might as well start pinging folks
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino Dan9186 Juzzy orias Svpernova09 ping
<pace_t_zulu> ZenAdm1n: ping
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i'm dealing with a fussy baby may be in and out
<cyberanger> pong
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: no worries... just figured i'd try to start rallying the troops
<cyberanger> Meeting in 5 minutes
<pace_t_zulu> how's it going cyberanger
<wrst> ha ha good idea pace_t_zulu hey we have more here than last time already!
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: you got chair?
<cyberanger> yeah
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: our meeting attendance leaves something to be desired
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: word
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, you and I and we couldn't reasonably chair then
<cyberanger> chris4585: Meeting Time
<cyberanger> Dan9186: Meeting Time
<chris4585> cyberanger, hi
<cyberanger> Juzzy: Meeting Time
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: Meeting Time
<chibihogoshino> ah. im here
<cyberanger> orias: Meeting Time
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: Meeting Time
<cyberanger> ZenAdm1n: Meeting Time
<cyberanger> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 19:29. The chair is cyberanger.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<cyberanger> woah, first try, suprised I remembered that much on mootbot
<pace_t_zulu> o/
<cyberanger> [topic] Attendance
<MootBot> New Topic:  Attendance
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu has the idea, just give a one liner for MootBot
<cyberanger> [Topic] Natty Release on the 28th
<MootBot> New Topic:  Natty Release on the 28th
<cyberanger> We just had the beta drop today, next is the final on the 28th
<pace_t_zulu> indeed
<cyberanger> jfenn2199 is planning a Memphis release party May 7th, I don't have the full details quite yet, he was checking availability on one location first
<cyberanger> I'll have to get more details shortly
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: anything on your end?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: negative
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: regretfully our numbers are few and our schedules are busy
<cyberanger> yeah, you and Xpistos
<cyberanger> however, nlug would be willing to join I bet
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: last time we did an event i was the only one present aside from friends IRL
<cyberanger> we've got notice this time
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: that's true... but to be frank - i don't think there is much interest
<cyberanger> and I'd head up depending on time and date
<cyberanger> oh, well true (and thanks, that's what I need, frank) however last time nlug didn't get notice, or at least useful notice
<cyberanger> understand
<cyberanger> and with no linuxman410 again, ummm.........
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: is it just us in east tn now?
<chibihogoshino> i guess so
<chibihogoshino> as far as i know
<cyberanger> sorry everyone, hang on a second, I'm checking something real quick
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: our numbers are greatest in west tn
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: sup
<chibihogoshino> not to much..
<cyberanger> 63 Members according to Launchpad 129 on Our mailing list, this is roughly our usual crowd on IRC
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i'd say we have maybe 20 regulars in irc
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: think that's about right?
<cyberanger> two in nashville area, one in cookeville, one in chattanooga, one in knoxville, and linuxman410 is limited to morristown
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: a little high for lately (16 now, subtract ChanServ MootBot, locobot_4 and ubuntulo1_ )
<cyberanger> ShipIt is no more, replaced with Approved LoCo's doing the work instead
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: that's quite a geographic distribution for 6 guys
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ShipIt ?
<cyberanger> yeah, but is that summing up active members, 6 in Memphis, 6 the rest of the state, give or take
<cyberanger> http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: what needs to happen to get membership back up
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: we can't make people come
<cyberanger> or even the membership lp says we have active a little more active
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: but we can let them know we are here
<chibihogoshino> emails would help
<cyberanger> true, but can we encourage and give an incentive to be active, more than our current methods
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: yeah, that would, I'm trying to fix Mailman to better help with that (our daily digest is a monthly digest)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: do you have any incentives in mind?
<chibihogoshino> what other is there than lurking on irc, being present during the irc meetings and going to the occasional meet ups ?
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: that's pretty much what i do
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: i am quite happy with that
<pace_t_zulu> i'd like to become official though
<chibihogoshino> i think part of the problem is that people dont know quite what to do
<chibihogoshino> irc isnt that real to allot of people
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: well, chibihogoshino brings up the point right there, maybe doing some installfests, being a little more hands on with lugs, as long as that is in our favor (not pissing them off is the idea, getting known and liked is the goal)
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: fair point
<cyberanger> we're not even doing meetups lately, memphis is meeting frequently, involved in golem
<cyberanger> our last help session involved Windows Server (nothing wrong in showing a pleasent group, giving chances to slip in ubuntu here and there, but it's not exactly progress)
<chibihogoshino> spread the love... :-)
<cyberanger> that some don't like IRC (whatever the reason, unfortunately I think these meetings have to be on IRC, which is a shame)
<chibihogoshino> yeah .. with how the state is shaped its needed
<cyberanger> well, if each region did something each month, had an agenda, gave a report at the meetings like tonight, it'd suit me fine, but idk if the council would agree
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: perhaps part of the problem is the regional divisions
<cyberanger> if there's no intrest there's no intrest, I don't want to burden anyone with illusions there is more intrest than we're seeing, but I do wonder if not doing something helps
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: we're still here with continuity for 5 years
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i think there's something to be said for that
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I thought the loco more or less died in 07, you and w4ett were from that era though, I got on board oct. 08, looked pretty dead to me
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i've been here since around 06
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: there were different leaders back then ... but there has been continuity in membership
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i think i recall wrst was around back in those days - i may be wrong though
<cyberanger> I didn't see much till new years meeting, w4ett and some other few, some intrest timed with a release, like my case (I can't recall why exactly the timing did that) I was told we hadn't done anything for a year
<cyberanger> but I suppose lp numbers, at least we hold membership
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i suppose you showed up before wrst - judging by our membership list
<cyberanger> and on IRC we've held on to the same numbers since the leadership rebuild, more or less
<pace_t_zulu> ZenAdm1n and xTEMPLARx have been around since 2007
<cyberanger> but, for approval, idk if numbers alone is enough
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger that frustrates me
<cyberanger> really!?! wow! I didn't recall seeing xTEMPLARx in IRC till this past year, of course I hadn't seen him lately
<cyberanger> the approval process you mean?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: we've maintained a genial atmosphere in the spirit of ubuntu since 2006 ... i think that is deserving of acknowledgement
<cyberanger> agreed, making loco council feel that however, that's the goal
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: well i suppose i've never interfaced with the main council
<cyberanger> perhaps if we can get more in the meeting here, and then on the approval process get everyone there, we can make a case, but in two years we'll be up for renewal, with a higher expectation
<pace_t_zulu> so it wouldn't be reasonable to pass judgement on them
<pace_t_zulu> i do my best to be present for every meeting ... try to keep the fire burning
<pace_t_zulu> i imagine the bar for loco approval was lower in the past
<cyberanger> and I do get what your saying, as do they, but our documentation doesn't shine that light (mostly due to what's been documented, unfortunately not like it was before)
<cyberanger> probally
<cyberanger> and if we did this then, perhaps we'd be fine now, re-approval process is new, we have improved
<cyberanger> hiccups are expected
<pace_t_zulu> in the meantime we can keep hanging out
<pace_t_zulu> maybe we'll get an approving nod one day
<cyberanger> some newer locos have gotten approved, not sure where they differ, except a few, Utah comes to mind, have one city, and not much outside it
<cyberanger> get a big presence in the city and they may overlook the rest
<cyberanger> we've got 4 cities, one solid grip on one
<pace_t_zulu> perhaps we should reach out to other locos for help with the approval process?
<cyberanger> to what extent, GA and NC are approved, I can gladly ask
<cyberanger> we have some of FL here, and an Advisor from the US loco
<pace_t_zulu> true
<pace_t_zulu> i feel like NC is more similar to us than GA ...
<cyberanger> They both have similar issues, GA mostly has one city though
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: that's what i meant... ATL dominates that state
<cyberanger> in the loco, more elsewhere
<cyberanger> NC has some of that, but West NC is very much active
<cyberanger> covers the rual nature of East TN and Middle TN
<cyberanger> it could easily
<pace_t_zulu> funny ... i googled "ubuntu north carolina" and the top result is http://iambecauseweare.wordpress.com/
<pace_t_zulu> at least we're holding down www.ubuntu-tennessee.org
<pace_t_zulu> wtf is up with our logo at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/tennessee.team
<cyberanger> which so far hasn't been an issue, but that is an approved team requirement (we're not using it to throw mud at ubuntu, so we should be ok, but not ideal)
<cyberanger> looks like a logo to me, what seems wrong
<pace_t_zulu> bottom right corner
<pace_t_zulu> orange pixels
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: please reject this out of hand if you hate it - i mean no disrespect
<pace_t_zulu> but...
<pace_t_zulu> perhaps 'cyberanger' isn't the friendliest sounding team admin
<pace_t_zulu> at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/tennessee.team
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i have nothing wrong with your handle...
<cyberanger> yeah, lacks personality to some
<cyberanger> doubt that solves all our issues, but anything to do at this point
<pace_t_zulu> but for the unintiated, those who don't know you
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: no, i'm not suggesting that would solve anything
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: do you not like showing your real name online?
<cyberanger> well, actually, you are, I mean, it's along the lines of what I've been wondering lately, how much are we reaching out, vs being an exclusive club, we welcome everyone, try to show that, but we're a tight group, I arrived when there wasn't anything feeling even close to that
<pace_t_zulu> sorry to bring that up ... i just notice that when i was comparing us to NC
<cyberanger> It's a nonissue, I did before, I may have not been able to change infocop411 to cyberanger then (I can now and just did) and instead removed my name for cyberanger
<pace_t_zulu> i'm not suggesting you change your handle... but perhaps you could use your real name at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/tennessee.team
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I understand
<pace_t_zulu> but i understand if that isn't something you want to do
<pace_t_zulu> but one thing we can definitely do is take control of that ical feed
<cyberanger> that's linked to launchpad, which is what I was getting at above, changed my handle to one that's been a pain
<pace_t_zulu> that might help attendance... the only reason i make it to meetings is because it is in my calendar
<cyberanger> and apperently couldn't change it right
<pace_t_zulu> why does it show my real name?
<pace_t_zulu> i'm jhaitas on launchpad
<cyberanger> https://launchpad.net/~jhaitas
<cyberanger> look again, your ID is, your full name isn't
<cyberanger> my case my ID was infocop411 till now (right now) and my name was changed from Zach Gibbens to cyberanger
<pace_t_zulu> your full name Zach Gibbons at https://launchpad.net/~cyberanger
<pace_t_zulu> ...
<cyberanger> I suspect due to lp settings at the time
<pace_t_zulu> so...
<cyberanger> yes, I just did that
<cyberanger> 5 seconds ago
<cyberanger> Aug. 2009 I couldn't change my ID
<cyberanger> or overlooked it
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: at the very least the loco council can give us control over http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/tennessee.team
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: who currently controls that?
<cyberanger> we do
<cyberanger> or, the Trustee at least
<pace_t_zulu> you do then?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: you should be set too
<cyberanger> your listed as a team admin
<cyberanger> but it's not a wiki
<cyberanger> it's linked to lp
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: where's the control panel in lp
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<cyberanger> most of that acl stuff is for settings
<cyberanger> top bar of that page, log in
<pace_t_zulu> you know... i totally missed the login button
<pace_t_zulu> it looks like everything else
<cyberanger> uses LP credentials, then sorta half user half admin page
<cyberanger> um, well...
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i notice we have more admins than contacts
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: what exactly would you like me to metion to the NC contact, members I know from prior occasions and such?
<cyberanger> we can only have one contact, and that's the trustee
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: just find out what steps they took to become official
<pace_t_zulu> oh
<pace_t_zulu> ok...
<cyberanger> and how much the requirements have changed (which might shift things)
<pace_t_zulu> i am going to add our meetings through 2011 to the ical link there
<cyberanger> yeah, I'm the Councils contact, one thing I heard was the Global Jam, and the notice was too late
<pace_t_zulu> we need to be filling this out http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/tennessee.team/add/
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: would you be willing to try for a meetup/release party on the 29th/30th or first
<cyberanger> that's new
<cyberanger> was just events
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: if i can get 2 other people to commit - then i would
<pace_t_zulu> wrst and xpistos are not able to commit
<cyberanger> I'm one, already have a rental then
<cyberanger> wrst I expected, xpistos can't? well, perhaps I can get my nlug contact intrested at least
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger he's been a no show in the past
<cyberanger> the one time we gave notice (last one wasn't much of notice) two leaders came out, it wasn't as much notice as now even
 * wrst peeks in from dirty diaper land
<pace_t_zulu> i don't have a problem with it - but i'd rather not schedule an event that i'm the only regular at
<pace_t_zulu> sup wrst
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: poop
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i don't envy you
<wrst> ha ha its all good
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you get a look at the scrollback?
<cyberanger> well, granted, you and Xpistos did commit, ericG and I arrived (I can't recall if wrst did or not) and ericG and I showed, two from nlug did, to my suprise (karmic release party, not saying this to stir trouble, just point out that things come up)
<pace_t_zulu> sorry about the karmic release party... honestly i can't recall the details
<cyberanger> well, can we pencil in the 30th, 7pm
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: haven't yet I'm on my phone
<pace_t_zulu> i must have flaked on that
<pace_t_zulu> pencil? sure
<cyberanger> idk on location, we did mellow mushroom once, I know J&J's Market & Cafe for 2600 meetings
<pace_t_zulu> yea, i know the owner of J&J's - he's a really nice guy
<cyberanger> I know how to get to bridgestone arena, so anywhere nearby those places is memory
<pace_t_zulu> they have coffee wifi and beer
<pace_t_zulu> yeah, mellow mushroom and J&J's is straight down Broadway and take the 21st Ave split
<pace_t_zulu> s/is/are
<cyberanger> those three places I've been to, along with everything in a mile or so (state capitol buldg. and the bars on brodway near bridgestone for example)
<pace_t_zulu> we did mellow mushroom last time
<pace_t_zulu> we've done j&j's before
<cyberanger> if there isn't any major event in town (football game made that whole area a headache, and bad timing for locals) can we do that, pencil in J&J's on the 30th 7:00 pm, or 7:30
<pace_t_zulu> no football this time of year
<pace_t_zulu> nor would there be on a saturday night
<cyberanger> um, I think karmic was, it wasn't pro, HS or College perhaps, all I see on a very quick search, is a Marathon
<cyberanger> so sounds good, I can't promise anybody showing, just their commitments, and we do have them fail before, nature of priorties
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: here's my proposal ... compile a list of things we'd liked changed before 11.10
<cyberanger> in Ubuntu, or the Loco
<cyberanger> (I presume the Loco)
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: would you like to goto nashville or have a knoxville meet-up/release party
<chibihogoshino> i cant really o far
<pace_t_zulu> ubuntu
<pace_t_zulu> be critical
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: a list for our loco, before the end of Sept. 2011 (should be an Oct. Release) would be equally good
<cyberanger> oh, that's unfortunately easy, but I'll hold my stones till natty is final
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: that right there is why you are our fearless leader ;)
<chibihogoshino> i dont have a working car right now
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: it's on my way
<cyberanger> well, it's reasonably out of my
<chibihogoshino> if i can get a ride then it dosnt really matter
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: so we're going with the 7:30 CDT @ J&J's
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: so 5:30 EDT for a ride there
<chibihogoshino> 6:30 pm ?
<cyberanger> that does get us 3 people, but I'll aim for more locals for you pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: depends on exactly where you are in knoxville how much time I can shave off, it can be pushed to 6:30 EDT but it's supposed to be nearly a 2h45m drive (I've done it quicker than that however) which is 8:15 CDT
<chibihogoshino> 5:30 is ok
<cyberanger> are you in knoxville downtown, or was that xTEMPLARx
<chibihogoshino> about 10 min from downtown
<cyberanger> one of you was Lenoir City, shaves off a good 30 or 40
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: yeah, I for some reason understand walking into a minefield
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: and for ubuntu don't seem to mind
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: is this enough commitment to move forward, me and chibihogoshino
<cyberanger> and you, of course
<cyberanger> [topic] A formal Thanks to our new site admin, Svpernova09
<MootBot> New Topic:  A formal Thanks to our new site admin, Svpernova09
<cyberanger> Thank You Svpernova09 for hosting the site!
<cyberanger> we've covered so much, the main time sensitive bit for arpil
<cyberanger> so I move to adjourn if nothing else
<cyberanger> (I actually forgot that the meeting was still running)
<pace_t_zulu> sorry guys
<pace_t_zulu> got a little distracted on this end
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: happens, sounds like we have three, chibihogoshino, you and myself
<cyberanger> and I'll push for more commitments
<cyberanger> I can ensure that day and minus some small travel hiccup, traffic and such, time too
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: the only thing i have on my calendar for that weekend is arsenal v. man united sunday morning
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i would not count on anyone else being there
<cyberanger> and that's a match to catch
<cyberanger> aside from us three
<cyberanger> that's all I can be realistic on, until anyone is there, it's all words, no actions
<cyberanger> it's not like I wasn't doing it anyhow though
<cyberanger> so I can insure myself, and sounds like chibihogoshino too, I'll take a route via knoxville (as expected) and we'll head up, planning for a little shy of 7:30
<pace_t_zulu> isn't knoxville rather out of your way?
<pace_t_zulu> listen, i have to get going
<cyberanger> I'll already be at the point where it's nearly a coin toss, and heading north or south has to happen before west
<cyberanger> so this case no
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: sounds good, we've got time
<cyberanger> main issue was this, our loco team
<chibihogoshino> ah.. that took to long
<cyberanger> long enough
<cyberanger> ;-)
<chibihogoshino> pidgin wouldnt connect
<pace_t_zulu> may i excuse myself?
<cyberanger> oh, yes
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: we're set for nashville, and this month, we're good
<cyberanger> [endmeeting]
<cyberanger> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 21:38.
<pace_t_zulu> later y'all
<cyberanger> I keep forgetting about MootBot
<chibihogoshino> peace pace_t_zulu
<orias> >.< I always seem to miss the meeting :(
<cyberanger> orias: well, it was odd we had two this time
<cyberanger> well, we had an attempt for the 7th
<cyberanger> and today
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Next Meeting May 5th at 8:30 PM EDT/7:30 PM CDT | Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Members add your info http://tr.im/nogt | Ask about our Wiki Jams
<cyberanger> orias: next one is may 5th
<cyberanger> and we're making better use of our calendar
<cyberanger> or attempting to
<orias> given any thought to integrating with more local groups?
<orias> Memphis has a few, MidsouthMakers/The Computer Co-op etc
<orias> laters... time to crash
<cyberanger> orias: we'll be continuing that topic next month too I think
<cyberanger> that is somewhat up to jfenn2199 as he's the local leader, but yes, I do expect some of that
<cyberanger> enjoy the rest
<pace_t_zulu> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> Yo
<orias> morning
<wrst> morning pace_t_zulu, Xpistos, pace_t_zulu :)
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: do you know Dimitri Miller?
<Xpistos> or Demetri Miller rather
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: i was editing the actions in xchat and i guess i didnt put the message text in the pm messages ..
<pace_t_zulu> demitri miller? how would i know him?
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: ^
<wrst> greetings pace_t_zulu
<Xpistos> Church
<pace_t_zulu> sup wrst
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: my church attendance is not what it should be
<wrst> not much pace_t_zulu just watching it rain
<Xpistos> lol
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: but i'm planning on midnight mass for easter... you do that?
<Xpistos> yep
<Xpistos> but I leave after we go outside
<Xpistos> Xpistos Anesti!
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea, we had a tree branch come down in the parking lot right outside my office
<pace_t_zulu> haha
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: i leave after the outside bit as well
<wrst> ouch pace_t_zulu everyone ok?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: no one got hurt... someone will be making an insurance claim on their rear windshield
<wrst> ouch
<wrst> that's not good either
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: you know anything about gatorhost web hosting?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: correction hostgator :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i reckon they were lucky - doesn't look like there's any damage to the body... window is quite superficial
<wrst> yes very true pace_t_zulu windows easily replaced too
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i work with godaddy right now... but i'm very open to jumping ship...
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i just don't really know what's out there
<wrst> i kinda like what i see, they enable ssh with shell access granted its very jailed but still handy i can remove or coopy things with my phone easily using a shell
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i'm thinking about moving into the cloud... i just need to understand it better
<wrst> just ask microsoft pace_t_zulu :)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: with an internet connection like you have i don't blame you
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i am thinking amazon's ec2 infrastructure
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you know anything about cloud computing?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: that looks pretty interesting pace_t_zulu and pretty reasonable
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ping
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i'm connected through an ec2 deployment
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i don't really know anything but i had considered doing something like that for my webhosting or a linode but i really just don't have the need for something that large
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: running irssi through screen
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you can do the micro plan
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: that's cool, oh you might want to check out quassel, i'm sure you could install/compile it and have a little nicer gui
<wrst> and the client looks really nice on my wife's mac
<wrst> or have a gui :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/ ...Micro Instance 613 MB of memory, up to 2 ECUs (for short periodic bursts), EBS storage only, 32-bit or 64-bit platform
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: really?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: yes the "core" runs on your server and the client on whatever machine you want, www.quassel-irc.org
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i never resolved the issue with setting up the persistent connection
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i may need help with the core setup, if you're willing
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/tutorials/67/
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: be more than happy to, what distro are you running ?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: on the server?
<wrst> yes
<pace_t_zulu> wrst check your pm
<wrst> jsut did pace_t_zulu :D
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: this micro tier server is really fast
<wrst> that is cool pace_t_zulu, and if you want to give quassel a shot let me know if you need help there is a thing or two ubuntu specific on setting up users that is a slight pain
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: when i do 'quasselcore --add-user' ... am i supplying my login information for the machine quasselcore is running on... or my login information for connecting to irc servers?
<wrst> your username you want in order to log in to irc
<pace_t_zulu> wrst "Core is currently not configured! Please connect with a Quassel Client for basic setup."
<pace_t_zulu> do i have to connect with a client before i can --add-user?
<pace_t_zulu> because i get an "Unable to add user: " message
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/tutorials/67/ comes up 2nd when googling "setup quassel core ubuntu 10.04"
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: let me think here, and find the link in the quassel docs
<wrst> i think you might be able to just connect with the client actually and set the user up
<wrst> ahh here pace_t_zulu http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/1/wiki/Manage_core_users
<wrst> ubuntu/debian installs things slightly different than most
<pace_t_zulu> thanks wrst... might want to update that blog post then
<wrst> hmm good point pace_t_zulu :)
 * wrst makes a note
<pace_t_zulu> since you are an authority on setting up quassel on ubuntu ;)
<wrst> ha no just so happened i chatted with someone from south africa and he told me how to
<pace_t_zulu> friendly south africans :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i sent you a pastebin link in pm
<wrst> ahh ok pace_t_zulu try connecting with your client to configure
<wrst> i think that is just needed now if you are adding a second user
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: with what password?
<pace_t_zulu> and username
<wrst> it should have a first time use thing come up to set that up
<wrst> let me know if that doesn't i will have to rattle check it out i can set up another core on another machien and check things out
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i'm not for sure what happpened on your end :\
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: there is some step missing
<wrst> well i just put the core on another machien at home and added a user with that same command with no problem
<wrst> on a fresh install of quassel but that's on natty
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: pong
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: did you get this message at all on the add-user cmd? Core is currently not configured! Please connect with a Quassel Client for basic setup.
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i see when i do a /whois on your handle it does not list a hostname... how'd you configure that?
<wrst> yes i did pace_t_zulu but it allowed me to add the user
<cyberanger> I don't recall doing that, lemme see
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: perhaps its because i'm on an ec2 deployment
<wrst> hmm i really wouldn't think so pace_t_zulu because ubnuntu really doesn't know that does it?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i don't think it does
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: from what I see, same as you, we have cloaks
<cyberanger> your's is unaffiliated, mines a project cloak
<wrst> me either... hmm
<cyberanger> wrst: are you setting up Quassel?
<wrst> no trying to help pace_t_zulu
<wrst> with no luck
<cyberanger> with Quassel
<cyberanger> ?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: should a create a quasselcore user with a quassel group as per http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/1/wiki/Build_Core_On_Ubuntu
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: yea... any suggestions?
<cyberanger> I'm more in the GNU Screen & Irssi or Weechat camp
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: the cloaks are different from the host name...
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: when you do a whois on me ... do you see my hostname?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i have never had to do that, that's if you build from source
<cyberanger> so it'd be hard to suggest
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i'm using irssi
<cyberanger> in screen?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i realize that... so you just run quasselcore from your user account?
<wrst> yes actually it starts up automagically on ubuntu you should never have to do anything
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: roger
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: got the quassel expert i know looking at it
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: ok here's the infoe that command is just for adding subsequent users
<wrst> you should be able to do the initial setup just be connecting to the core
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: meet superfly, he's from south africa ;)
<wrst> but a pretty smart dude
<wrst> actually much smarter than me
<wrst> which doesn't take much ;)
<pace_t_zulu> hey superfly
<superfly> smarter than you wrst? no ways!
<superfly> hi pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: i was born in south africa
<wrst> well superfly that's not really a compliment :)
<superfly> pace_t_zulu: which part?
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: jo'burg
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: you?
<superfly> I live in Cape Town
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: i've got family in cape town as well
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: http://109.74.196.32/whois.html
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: thanks... so i can see my hostname just because its me
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: so are you a quasselcore expert?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: that's what I see from cyberanger-bot (I did that since permissions on freenode is what I suspect your seeing)
<superfly> pace_t_zulu: I use it... can't say I'm an expert though
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: you're more advanced than me then
<pace_t_zulu> i'm having trouble setting it up
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: sounds right, as long as some flags are set, and their enabled by default
<pace_t_zulu> i'll send you a pastbin of the core.log
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: i sent you a pm
<superfly> wrst pasted me your error, but as far as I can see, you need to connect using the client (and be aware, on Ubuntu there are a few Quassel packages - you need the quassel-client or quassel-client-qt4 package)
<wrst> superfly: only issue i see is that the client you must enter a username? or does it take the user name there and make it?
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: the machine i'm running it on is CLI
<superfly> pace_t_zulu: yes, and the machine I'm running my core on is also a CLI
<superfly> you need to connect to it using the client
<wrst> superfly: he is trying to set it up client core setup, but its been so long i have forgotten how :\
<superfly> so, on your desktop, fire up the client, and connect to the server
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: it wants a username and password
<superfly> pace_t_zulu: yes, I think it creates the account with these details
<pace_t_zulu> ...
<superfly> pace_t_zulu: http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/quassel-irc/wiki#Connecting-to-the-core
<pace_t_zulu> oh...
<pace_t_zulu> whatever i give it will work
<pace_t_zulu> openssl req -x509 -nodes -days 365 -newkey rsa:1024 -keyout ~/.config/quassel-irc.org/quasselCert.pem -out ~/.config/quassel-irc.org/quasselCert.pem
<pace_t_zulu> oops
<pace_t_zulu> perhaps its the mac os x client thats the problem
<wrst> hmm pace_t_zulu i'm trying to set one up here but no luck, i'm moving to a different machine
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: so you are having problems with it as well now/
<cyberanger> I don't recall this much work on an IRC proxy
<superfly> neither do I, and I use Quassel
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i was having to change ports to get it running on another computer at home let me try it here at work
<cyberanger> wrst: in the past I've joked on Quassel vs a CLI client and GNU Screen, but with all this, I'm starting to wonder if it were a joke (I just favor CLI over GUI, having not yet tried Quassel, this makes me wonder a good bit)
<wrst> cyberanger: :P
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: actually its less trouble to build from source i think :\
<pace_t_zulu> quassel seems to be a happy medium with persistent connectivity and a gui
<wrst> it is pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> wrst: sorry, but I am wondering now, is the setup worth any value
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: that's a sorry state of affairs
<superfly> cyberanger: I've never had these issues, and I started using Quassel back in the 0.4 days
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i've never had this much trouble actually
<superfly> (it's now 0.7)
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: you use a prepackaged version or build from source?
<superfly> pace_t_zulu: I use the prepackaged versions from Ubuntu
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: which release of ubuntu?
<superfly> on the server, 10.04, on my desktop, 10.10 currently
<cyberanger> superfly: assuming release date, that'd be Feb 18, 2009
<wesley> ok guys got it
<cyberanger> what did you use before then
<pace_t_zulu> from my mac os x client i get this error message
<pace_t_zulu> coreSocketError QSslSocket(0x2b90ec50) "Connection timed out"
<wesley> pace_t_zulu: i would suggest you apt-get purge your core install and start over again
<wesley> i believe since you tried to add a user at my bad advice that is the trouble possibly
<superfly> pace_t_zulu: so your client can't connect to your core
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: yea
<cyberanger> I wonder if any of this might also be due to ec2
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: and i've tried add-user on the core... and it says it cant
<cyberanger> any limitations perhaps
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: that's what i was thinking... but i haven't noticed any other issues with ec2
<superfly> cyberanger: erm, a few things... Colloquy, Chatzilla, IRSSI
<superfly> pace_t_zulu: are you running your server on ec2?
<pace_t_zulu> there is the fact that quassel-core installs to /var/cache ... perhaps the behavior of that directory is different with ec2
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: yea
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: trying to
<wesley> pace_t_zulu: dumb question but you do have the port opened for you to access it?
<superfly> dunno more than that
<pace_t_zulu> wesley: yea... nmap of localhost shows the port is open
<cyberanger> never used Colloquy (but if I recall right, that's a mac client, which explains why)
<wesley> pace_t_zulu: i thought you were much to wise for that but a place to start
<superfly> cyberanger: yeah, it was when I was using a Mac at my previous job
<superfly> oh, and Konversation
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i did a purge after that
<pace_t_zulu> the mac os x quassel-client doesn't show an SSL option... that may be it
<wrst> hmm well pace_t_zulu here all i had to do was install, connect with the remote client and i was flying
<superfly> well, it generally detects SSL on the fly, I think...
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i'll try another purge and install
<wrst> yes superfly it did on my end
<cyberanger> does the client have the SSL bit setup
<superfly> I don't have an SSL option, but I know I'm connecting via SSL because I have a little green icon and I set up my core that way
<cyberanger> that might be part of the issue too, if ssl is broken out of the box
<superfly> cyberanger: yeah, it might be broken SSL on the Mac
<cyberanger> and the core for that matter (which I'd expect, generate your own cert or import)
<pace_t_zulu> here is the error i get when i install the core
<pace_t_zulu> http://pastebin.com/FSacy6F5
<pace_t_zulu> i just do a 'sudo dpkg --configure quassel-core'
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: /etc/init.d/quasselcore start
<cyberanger> I can't believe Quassel still lacks DCC Chat and File Transfers
<wrst> sudo ^^
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: that happened to me i had to manually start the first go around
<superfly> cyberanger: it's still fairly young
<superfly> (compared to most IRC clients out there)
<cyberanger> it is, idk when the first version came out
<wrst> cyberanger: atleast it has well you know the ability to use a mouse on it :P
<pace_t_zulu> wrst, did you dpkg --configure?
<wrst> no pace_t_zulu just started it
<cyberanger> but one of nearly equal age (I think, trying to double check) is weechat, which has it
<pace_t_zulu> k
<wrst> then logged in with the client
<superfly> but I can't say I really use either of those features much, so I'm not missing out myself
<wrst> cyberanger: all i use it for is for here and to aggervate superfly as he develops openlp
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: did you supply a username and password to the client?
<wrst> yes a username
<wrst> then it will bring the wizard up
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: client gives me this "coreSocketError QSslSocket(0x2cfa010) "Connection timed out" "
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: this time i'm using the client from natty
<cyberanger> wrst: my place has a no pet policy, and it includes mice (and at my folks, one of the cats used to be a mouser, swats at my dad's hand for using it, no joke on that, keyboard is safer)
<wrst> well pace_t_zulu... hmm that's a new one :\
<pace_t_zulu> and the port is definitely open
<superfly> pace_t_zulu: so evidently you have a connection problem. Reinstalling the core is not going to help
<superfly> pace_t_zulu: so try to figure out where the connection problem is occurring, whether it is on your server or on your desktop
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: i wish the core and or client would be more verbose
<superfly> pace_t_zulu: do you have something else like apache running?
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: no
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: i do have openvpn available on the server.... for securing wifi when i'm on an uprotected network
<superfly> pace_t_zulu: what more does it need to tell you? the connection timed out - it could not connect to the core within the maximum specified time
<cyberanger> superfly: weechat was older than I realized, 2003, most of the features came later on, quassel is 2008 (version 0.1.97.5 in Jul. 2008, not seeing anything further back)
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: it would be nice if the core would give indication that an attempt was made to connect
<superfly> pace_t_zulu: if you can't even contact the core, how is the core supposed to know it's being contacted?
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: no problems sshing in to the server
<superfly> ssh is a well known protocol
<pace_t_zulu> i have the domain and port correct...
<superfly> Quassel's protocol is not
<cyberanger> that right there explains why I hadn't heard of it sooner, when I really needed it the most (college firewalls)
<superfly> pace_t_zulu: just because the server and port are correct doesn't mean that you can actually make a connection
<pace_t_zulu> i suppose i could try the IP rather than the domain name
<wrst> superfly: is it possible that is something to do with the certificate from the former install being left behind? i gogoled that error and saw something to do with ssl
<superfly> wrst: no, the problem is that the client cannot connect
<wrst> ok...
<superfly> so he needs to start on the client's side and work his way to the core to see where the connectivity problem is occuring
 * wrst realizes he is two problems behind
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: how would you proceed from the client side in this scenario?
<superfly> pace_t_zulu: to be honest, I would start by googling about connecting to an ec2 instance on a non-standard port
<superfly> I think the problem is that ec2, external to your server, is not opening that port
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: good suggestion
<pace_t_zulu> i guess i shouldn't just assume that because ssh works that other ports should
<cyberanger> esp. when ec2 requires ssh to work :-/
<cyberanger> and expects 80,443 and some others to be common
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: that did it... genius
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: good to have you around ;)
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: which channels do you usually hang out in?
<superfly> https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=16656
<superfly> #quassel, for one :-P
<cyberanger> lol
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: told you he was smart :D
<pace_t_zulu> superfly: you're always welcome in #ubuntu-us-tn :)
<superfly> pace_t_zulu: also, testing to see if a port on localhost is open is like trying to unlock a door that has no lock
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: he can only handle one channel with me :)
<superfly> wrst: lies, I'm in 2 channels with you already
<wrst> oh yeah forgot superfly, this is 3 :)
<superfly> there we go
<pace_t_zulu_> hello from quassel!
<wrst> awesome pace_t_zulu you will love it
<pace_t_zulu_> wrst: time will tell
<superfly> depends on what you're used to... I don't think cyberanger will like Quassel
<cyberanger> Hard to say
<pace_t_zulu_> superfly: i usually use colloquy
<pace_t_zulu_> nicer gui than this
<cyberanger> I'm used to something that predates quassel
<superfly> cyberanger: what do you use?
<pace_t_zulu_> i wonder if colloquy could support quassel-core
<pace_t_zulu_> he uses irssi
<cyberanger> for some of the same reasons I'd use quassel
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: but quassel is prettier than irssi
<cyberanger> actually, currently I've been using weechat
<pace_t_zulu> this nick is connected with irssi
<superfly> ah, yes, once you're used to IRSSI, it's hard to beat
<pace_t_zulu_> wrst: actually irssi is prettier than quassel right now
<superfly> same with weechat
<cyberanger> some better things as far as FIFO support and such
<pace_t_zulu_> and one annoying thing... when i tab complete a nickname - the input field looses focus
<cyberanger> well, the hardest part is DCC support, something I've used since, whenever I got involved in IRC really
<superfly> pace_t_zulu: in IRSSI or Quassel?
<cyberanger> otherwise I'd be able to really use it, and not just try it
 * superfly doesn't experience that
<pace_t_zulu_> superfly: quassel (with the tab completion issue)
<pace_t_zulu_> superfly: client is running on mac os x
<superfly> maybe it's an OS X thing...
<pace_t_zulu_> probably a QT OS X thing
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: that must be a mac thing i haven't had that issue
<wrst> even on os X 10.5 pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu_> i'm on 10.6
<superfly> I don't remember having it on OS X when I started using Quassel
<wrst> ahh pace_t_zulu
<superfly> but then I was also using OS X 10.4
<pace_t_zulu_> i bet a better client could be coded up for os x
<pace_t_zulu_> maybe if i really like quassel i'd go that far
 * superfly is happy with quassel... works on his PC, works on his phone
<pace_t_zulu_> is there a client for iPhone? do you know?
<superfly> wrst: apparently Qt 4.8 is coming out with support for Android
<superfly> pace_t_zulu_: dunno, I have a Nokia N900
<wrst> cool
<cyberanger> the N900 had the earliest support
<pace_t_zulu_> no surprise on a nokia... with the qt support
<wrst> pace_t_zulu_: I'm on my phone now
<cyberanger> unfortunately iphone I doubt
<pace_t_zulu_> i think it'd be best to do the interface in cocoa on mac os x
<cyberanger> at least considering how long Android waited
<pace_t_zulu_> i understand it was easier for the devs to port the qt version
<pace_t_zulu_> but theres nothing that quassel-client should be dependent on QT for
<pace_t_zulu_> brb... haven't had a bite to eat yet today
 * cyberanger hands pace_t_zulu_ a byte of GRUB, hopes he can eat something better in a bit
<cyberanger> I know that joke stunk, but I didn't think it was toxic enough to kill the channel
<pace_t_zulu_> back
 * superfly retreats to lala-land
<pace_t_zulu_> wrst ... do you know how to change the username when connecting with quassel? it says my username is 'quassel'
<pace_t_zulu_> red hat's java killer? http://blog.talawah.net/2011/04/gavin-king-unviels-red-hats-top-secret.html
<pace_t_zulu_> red hat is really going after oracle...
<pace_t_zulu_> here's the bug for that tab completion issue for quassel client on OS X http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/issues/1043
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I am unsure and still mobile I will research that
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: no worries... i resolved that...
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: liking quassel?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-16
<pace_t_zulu_> cyberanger: figuring out the nuances ... the nickname tab completion issue is a real pain though
<cyberanger> is it a lack of tab complete
<cyberanger> I can't visualize that issue
<pace_t_zulu_> the input field loses focus when you try to tab complete a nick
<cyberanger> ah, ouch
<wrst> pace_t_zulu_: the tab thing still an issue?
<cyberanger> sounds like it
<cyberanger> reminds me of hitting tab on gmail login
<cyberanger> convinent there, here not so much
<pace_t_zulu_> sup guys
<pace_t_zulu_> who's around
 * cyberanger looks around, sees nobody else
<cyberanger> I'm here pace_t_zulu_
<cyberanger> just re-rooting my phone
<chris4585> yo
<cyberanger> chris4585: how's cable treating you
<chris4585> more than awesome, you don't know...
<cyberanger> I do, I've dealt with both ends of hughesnet
<chris4585> unfortunately yesterday while upgrading to 11.04 my computer seemed to have froze so I'll have to fix that
<cyberanger> except billing that is
<chris4585> so I'm going to say screw trying to recover my encrypted data
<cyberanger> oh, I thought that was resolved
<pace_t_zulu_> electricus ... that's a familiar handle...
<cyberanger> should be ;-)
<cyberanger> electricus: how's cookeville today?
<chris4585> cyberanger, nope...
<chris4585> I'm just going to sit back and accept I wont be able to recover it
<cyberanger> shame
<cyberanger> oh well
<chris4585> I blame myself for blindly upgrading using beta software and not recovering before
<cyberanger> or backing up even
<chris4585> er thats what I meant
<cyberanger> been trying a new(er) way to root my phone, without anything special installed on the computer, instead grabbing tools from the market and such
<cyberanger> unfortunately it's not working as planned
<cyberanger> so back to the simple enough but not as desired method
<chris4585> hrm strange, trying to upgrade my ubuntu install and the terminal keeps giving me warnings... root:can't add x
<chris4585> I hope this isn't vital
<chris4585> the installer seems to have worked...
<chris4585> lets see how this goes
<chris4585> holy crap...
<chris4585> I was hoping for this and I wasn't expecting it at all..
<chris4585> but the installer somehow miraculously restored my borked ubuntu 10.10 install and decrypted the data!!!!
<chris4585> I'm pretty happy
 * chris4585 pings cyberanger 
<pace_t_zulu_> chris4585: i'm starting to like natty
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, thats good news
<chris4585> I'm pretty pleased with it honestly
<chris4585> I just got it installed or upgraded from my messed up system and restored my previously encrypted data which wasn't accessible
<cyberanger> me finally sees chris4585's ping, sorry for the delay
<cyberanger> chris4585: cool, but that sounds like week encryption then
<chris4585> well I think all it needed was in a dir, and the upgrade was just completing what it failed to do before in its broken stage..
<chris4585> I'm just surprised it worked, it was kind of my last resort if that didn't work then I was going to just delete that whole partition
<orias> congrats on getting it fixed :)
<chris4585> orias, it was luck but I'm glad I tried that last thing before I gave up
<chris4585> how are you orias?
<orias> just starting my day :)
<chibihogoshino> my hd light is stuck on
<orias> may i suggest tape?
<chris4585> good good, today is a wonderful day
<pace_t_zulu_> i like the work they've done to the theme in natty
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, radiance?
<pace_t_zulu_> chris4585: ambience
<pace_t_zulu_> radiance is a bit too bright for me
<chris4585> oh right, yeah I get them mixed up
<chris4585> radiance sounds cooler but ambiance is the one I like
<chris4585> exactly I can't stand radiance
<chris4585> I like the dark theme, it really works well and I like the fixes they finally! added for chrome
<chris4585> chromium*
<pace_t_zulu_> ambience sound cooler to me... just kind of in the background but creating a good vibe
<pace_t_zulu_> wrst: ping
<pace_t_zulu_> chris4585: yea, its about time they fixed chromium
<chris4585> each to their own :) and yeah it was overdue...
<pace_t_zulu_> i'll be honest, i prefer the ambience theme to aqua on mac os x
<pace_t_zulu_> i now wish os x had a dark variant
<chris4585> thats a little shocking pace_t_zulu lol, but yeah I think ubuntu's image is shaping up
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: thought you might like that
<pace_t_zulu> i am serious though
<chris4585> all we need now is true transparency with blur in gtk...
<pace_t_zulu_> this looks like it could be cool http://design.canonical.com/2011/03/introducing-overlay-scrollbars-in-unity/
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, I didn't look over all that but the scrollbars in unity right now do look sleek
<chris4585> I just wish they were supported in every app
<chris4585> but right now I'm rocking natty on this computer...
<chris4585> unity is solid for me
<pace_t_zulu_> yea, it doesn't do well in a vm
<pace_t_zulu_> so i'm rockin gnome 2
<wrst> pace_t_zulu_: pong
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<robertzaccour> when is the next team meeting?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-17
<linuxman410> anyone here
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst howare ya
<wrst> good linuxman410 trying out gnome3 how are you?
<linuxman410> doing good you have anything to trade i am trying to trade a external 500 gb harddrive i do not need
<cyberanger> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> cyberanger how r u
<cyberanger> not too bad
<wrst> not really linuxman410 how much you want for it?
<cyberanger> how about you?
<linuxman410> doing ok cyberanger
<linuxman410> wrst i would rather not sell it cause it probably would not bring much
<linuxman410> i bought it it still has the plastic on it i never opened
<linuxman410> cyberanger you been up to anything
<cyberanger> a few things, been working with Xastir, a APRS client written for linux
<cyberanger> and soundmodem, which works in place of a true KISS TNC
<cyberanger> one intresting project
<cyberanger> and trying to get some loco related project ideas going
<cyberanger> and think of more
<linuxman410> cyberanger do you know what a shuttle computer is
<cyberanger> small form factor case
<linuxman410> the little squarebox cas
<linuxman410> case
<cyberanger> shuttle being a company that manufactured them
<cyberanger> yeah
<linuxman410> do you have any of those
<cyberanger> no, not yet
<linuxman410> cyberanger do you know of a website where you can trade computer equipment
<cyberanger> more netbooks smartphones and laptops
<cyberanger> and desktops than I can use
<cyberanger> not really, no
<cyberanger> maybe some computer stores will
<cyberanger> I know the one here does
<linuxman410> i am trying to trade a 500 gb external harddrive
<linuxman410> cyberanger i would sell it but it probably would not bring much
<cyberanger> well, that is the hdd market, idk if you'd find anywhere that is truely balanced
<cyberanger> you kinda have to decide what it's worth, and find somebody who agrees, and if they don't look harder or settle
<cyberanger> 1tb drives have dropped to half of what they were a year ago
<cyberanger> two years ago, I bought a 300GB for what 1TB is today
<wrst> i would have given himsomething for it probably i could kinda use a drive like that
<cyberanger> Yeah, I mean I wasn't saying it couldn't be done
<cyberanger> just that it's an effort
<cyberanger> time spent looking for the right offer
<cyberanger> or value lost to saving time
<wrst> yeah its not worth much that's for sure but if it were esata it has some value
<pace_t_zulu_> wrst: checking out kde in kubuntu 11.04 b2 ... kde has come a really long way!
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: yeah kde is much improved its almost useable now :)
<chris4585> thats something I haven't tried in a while
<wrst> chris4585: kde?
<chris4585> yes
<chris4585> I figured I would wait a while before trying it again and maybe it would be excellent to play with..
<wrst> chris4585: itsmuch better
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-08
<Omnifrog> me today --> http://i.imgur.com/36YHGjH.jpg
<Omnifrog> me in 2009 --> http://i.imgur.com/QjQdLDT.jpg
 * Omnifrog goes to bed 
<Omnifrog> Calvin and Hobbes: The Movie (Trailer) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17qyaXOFZXg
<wrst> afternoon chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> how are things going chris4585?
<chris4585> alright, just received my fractal define R4 case
<chris4585> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352025
<chris4585> planning something nice with it :)
<chris4585> how are you wrst?
<wrst> nice, can you reveal your plans
<wrst> that case cost a lot more than the last cmputer I bought :)
<wrst> and doing well chris4585, thanks
<chris4585> lol awesome
<chris4585> well
<wrst> chris4585: just got a raspberry pi in last week
<chris4585> I'm just going to make it looks very nice
<chris4585> nice
<wrst> that is a nice looking case
<chris4585> yes, got it on a deal, $85, and I believe I got the last one
<wrst> evidently its no longer available
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> they have to restock it
<wrst> all because of you chris4585... way to go ;)
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> it was a steal :)
<wrst> cool
<chris4585> I decided not to do anything to it until I get my fx8350 thursday
<wrst> eight core?
<chris4585> wrst, yes
<chris4585> the beautiful fx8350 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core
<chris4585> easily overclockable to 4.5ghz or so
<wrst> wow that's a beast, adn to think I've been marveling at the raspberry pi would take like 57 million of them to do that :)
<chris4585> wrst, its pretty much the beastiest amd cpu you can get right now
<chris4585> one thing I love about amd is the am3 socket, I can upgrade this motherboard's cpu and at the same time upgrade two other computers with hand me down's
<chris4585> well of course you could do that with intel, but amd has kept the same socket for a while
<chris4585> wrst, the biggest down side is that it is multithreaded and can generate some heat
<chris4585> but I foresee 8 threaded applications being made very soon
<chris4585> especially with the new PS4 and Xbox both having 8 cores
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-10
<Omnifrog> blerf
<Juzzy> :}
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-11
<aprez> good evening good evening good evening
<Omnifrog> hi aprez
<aprez> how are you Omnifrog?
<Omnifrog> pretty wiped out :\
<aprez> understandably so
<Omnifrog> I was working in the forest today
<Omnifrog> it's that time of year
<aprez> was thinking of inviting everyone for an ubuntu campout in our property in one of the weekends
<aprez> we got 400 acres on watts barr lake in camp creek cove
<Omnifrog> counds like fun!
<Juzzy> wow nice
<Omnifrog> soubds*
<Omnifrog> guh
<Omnifrog> I give up on trying to spell
<Omnifrog> and on consciousness
<Omnifrog> I has to be on something flat
<Omnifrog> night !
<Juzzy> cya
<Juzzy> so we're trying to buy 2 go karts
<Juzzy> and the lawnmower breaks
<Juzzy> (riding)
<Juzzy> looks like the engine is bad, leaking piston
<Juzzy> and now the AC isnt working
<aprez> what car is this?
<Juzzy> DAMN YOU MURPHY!
<Juzzy> no car.
<aprez> oh
<aprez> what is it?
<Juzzy> riding mower's engine
<aprez> on what?
<Juzzy> ?
<aprez> what frame chassis?
<Juzzy> riding mower's engine has a leaking piston and it's smoking like crazy
<Juzzy> oh lol
<Juzzy> 42" troy bilt
<Juzzy> branco
<aprez> hmm
<aprez> ac? :D
<aprez> lol
<Juzzy> oh house AC
<aprez> you built it ?
<Juzzy> it's 79 degrees in here :(
<Juzzy> naw
<Omnifrog> I need to buy a laptop for wife that will be turned into a dual boot
<wrst> hey Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hi wrst
<wrst> I bought an ASUS something another a couple years ago I've been happy with it, but really don't think there is much difference in a $499 laptop from one brand to the next
<Omnifrog> it's been years since I've paid any attention to the laptop world
<wrst> I think my next one I may try to get a system76 machine
<cyberanger> wrst: I'm liking some of the Dell XPS stuff
<cyberanger> at least, it's got me curious
<wrst> hmm cyberanger I need to check those off
<cyberanger> http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd
<Omnifrog> I was looking at the XPS-13 but no card reader or optical drive for ~$1000-1300?
<Omnifrog> oh, $1549 from Dell
<cyberanger> yeah, the ultrabook formfactor is why I say I'm curious
<cyberanger> it's too steep a price, but that portability
<Omnifrog> nice specs otherwise though
<Omnifrog> oh well. I can research this later. I need to mow the grass before the storm front gets here
<cyberanger> ugh, didn't need a reminder on that one
<cyberanger> the last two years of tornados were enough, they're in that mindset for this one too
<wrst> cyberanger: for that money i would buy a macbook
<cyberanger> wrst: your killing me wrst a macbook
<wrst> ha ha well for the money of a dell xps
<wrst> might as well not get windows at all
<cyberanger> wrst: look at that page again
<wrst> oh yeah its ubuntu I know but if I'm going to spend that much i'm going to system76 where Ubuntu is all they do
<cyberanger> yeah
<cyberanger> and like I said, it's the ultrabook  bit that stands out
<cyberanger> not a fan of that one, but it will run linux
<wrst> yeah I'm just not a fan of dell so much
<wrst> they are so sporadic with linux stuff rather them be in or out
<wrst> I'm sure they are in on the server of course
<cyberanger> have to be
<cyberanger> for that market
<wrst> yes if they want to sell servers :)
<wrst> cyberanger: just got Pi II in the mail
<Omnifrog> I feel ya cyberanger. the F4 tornado that hit Ringold a couple years ago was just down the road from us
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: figured that or the one near Apison...still cleaning up the ringgold mess off cherokee valley
<Omnifrog> yep
<cyberanger> it just doesn't end (I've chosen disaster relief prior to our tornados, but somethings just gotta put it back in perspective)
<Omnifrog> my son was still attending Apison Elementary then. We spent the next day looking for some of his friends that lived out that way
<aprez> Hello hello hello :D
<Omnifrog> hi aprez
<aprez> how are you Omnifrog?
<Omnifrog> I'm under attack by a pollen count of a MILLION!
<Omnifrog> and awaiting the storms of doom
<Omnifrog> how are you? :D
<Omnifrog> I better get in the shower before the lightning gets here
<Unit193> We already had our nice storm, today is boring now.
<Omnifrog> ahh, the storms are building and converging on my location
<Omnifrog> ooh, there are some nice hook echos in there
<Omnifrog> we're gonna get hit with 2 lines
<wrst> Omnifrog: been thundering here for a while now
<Omnifrog> so far I'm getting the impression that the media is blowing this storm system completely out of proportion
<Unit193> We had a larger one, now it's just raining.
<Omnifrog> the TV is honking with emergency warning sounds but I've seen lots of these kinds of storms and this seems a bit tame
<Unit193> Power got knocked out for us, yesterday.
<Omnifrog> that could be a single lightning strike or an old tree falling
<wrst> Omnifrog: agree.
<Unit193> Here we go, this kind of was like it only at an angle and in waves. :P   http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00790/rain-weather-460_790478c.jpg (Trying to get a base point to figure out isn't easy.)
<Unit193> Anywho, weather is weather. :P   Anyone planning on upgrading to raring/1304 or move to debian? :P
<Omnifrog> I'm still fiddling with open suse
<Omnifrog> I am generally very slow to upgrade though
<wrst> Unit193: i have been running raring since mid march
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-04-06
<bwmaker> Morning, folks!
<wrst> morning
<|Ubik|> moanin
<wrst> and.... afternoon
<bwmaker> Yup.
<Unit193> This is after noon.
<wrst> indeed
<bwmaker> How is everyone this afternoon?
<wrst> doing well bwmaker, how are you doing?
<bwmaker> I'm awake, so I've got that going for me. :)
<wrst> mondays have that effect it seems :)
<bwmaker> Yeah, especially after a holiday.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-04-08
<xTEMPLARx> sshhh
<bwmaker> Nope.
<xTEMPLARx> fine. be that way
<xTEMPLARx> its people like you what cause unreset.
<xTEMPLARx> haha
<xTEMPLARx> unrest*
<bwmaker> Yeah, something defiance disorder?
<bwmaker> I think I have that.
<bwmaker> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oppositional_defiant_disorder
<bwmaker> "actively refuses to comply with majority's requests or consensus-supported rules;"
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-04-11
<Juzzy> when's 16.04 going ga?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-04-15
<th0m> Hm. Who goes there? I think I heard something.
<Unit193> Nope, just my stomach.
<orias> lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-04-16
<wrst> Unit193: hopefully the stomach will work out :P
<Unit193> Hello, wrst.
<wrst> hello Unit193
<wrst> want me to really disappoint you?
<Unit193> You didn't get a Pi3? :(
<wrst> ha ha even worse, I'm typing this on a Macbook
<Unit193> Welp.  Guessing not dual-booting, Pro?  Latest?  And by the sounds of it you likie.
<wrst> ha ha no very old late 2008, I'm repurposing some stuff
<wrst> about to set my old laptop up as an ubuntu server for the house
<wrst> will likely dual boot this macbook soon
<wrst> keyboard starting going on my laptop
<Unit193> Oooh, ouch.
<Unit193> And you mean you don't want an Arch server hanging around? :D
<wrst> Unit193: well... I don't have time to set that up again :)
<wrst> and really on a server I would prefer not :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-04-12
<benji> Shelbyville, TN checking in
<Unit193> \o/
<Unit193> Howdy.
<cyberanger> Hey benji
<cyberanger> I'm on the other side of the state in the Metro Knoxville area.
<benji> o/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-04-14
<wrst> Hey benji Cookeville area for me
<wrst> Good to meet you
<superfly> Tucson, AZ ;-)
<wrst> :)
<Unit193> Ohio.
 * cyberanger wonders if superfly typed that in an American or South African accent ;-)
<cyberanger> Sorry mate, but I am still getting used to you being in AZ for some reason
<Unit193> He's up at the weirdest times now.
<cyberanger> Aren't we typically too though Unit193 ?
<Unit193> Yeah but that's normal. ;)
<benji> hi wrst!  I spent a few years in Cookeville going to Tech -- I was on the five year plan ;)
<superfly> Unit193: no, you're the one with the weird times.
<Unit193> :3
 * cyberanger wonders what time is *normal*
 * cyberanger turns up Jimmy Buffet's It's 5 o'Clock somewhere
<wrst> anyone upgraded to 17.04 yet ?
 * cyberanger runs Debian Sid....
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-04-15
<Unit193> wrst: Yes.
<Unit193> Been running it for months, but also just upgraded.
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cracklib2/+bug/1681231 was the only thing to watch out for, granted, if you hit it then it's kind of big, but meh.
<cyberanger> I doubt wrst is using cracklib (but if he is, he's earned a security applause from me)
<Unit193> It might be installed by default.
<cyberanger> Ah
<wrst> cyberanger: your doubt is well placed :) and I get no security applause
<cyberanger> wrst: sorry.
<Unit193> He was up late. :3
<cyberanger> Suprised
<wrst> was just about to pass out when I sent that :)
 * cyberanger wonders if passing out is like that mythical thing called sleep....
<wrst> ha ha pretty much but up that late it happens with a thud
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-04-10
<Omnifrog> anyone switch to 1.1.1.1?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-04-11
<cyberanger> I'm debating it
<cyberanger> It'd be via tls or https though
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-04-13
 * Unit193 waits for netritious to appear again.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-04-14
 * wrst hopes it isn't years 
<Unit193> I wanted to poke him about Axanar, it seems to finally be happening.
